# mad river TR 9/4



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

made it out to the water from 8-12 this morning, the water was running great and cold if like me you decide to wet wade. First I riged up a caddis with a pupae dropper, I targeted a pod of risers and third cast the caddis goes under, a nice fat chub. after getting nothing on the bigger dries I switched gears and grabbed the 3wt. I put on a size 22bwo and went at it. the bwo was the most productive fly of the day, along with some smaller caddis that started coming off, than back to the bwo when the pseodocleons started coming off around 10:30, ended the day with 3 lost, 6 missed and 10 landed, nothing over 13in but a ton of fun, I will be back. oh, I couldnt get a look on anything bigger than an 18. 
goodluck!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

got another 6 tonight in about 3.5 hours, missed 8-9 I just couldnt get the hook in them it was driving me nuts. there were a bunch of tiny baetis mayflys out, #22-28 in olive and some rusty, then right at dark there were some of the white miller caddis. anyone else get out on the river?


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully our rains gave the river a cold boost! I hate having to use such small flies. My eyes not what they once were and the hooks always seem to miss.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

well it seems like no one else is fishing but i'll keep reporting anyway, there was no pressure on the mad today, I drove by one car at an access point all afternoon. only landed 7 tonight but they made up for it in size, only one dink, some keepers and a pair of 14-15in. and I finally broke the 20in mark on the mad sight fishing a gorgeous brown on a #18 nymph, not the longest fish I have ever landed but probably the heaviest. there was surface activity the whole time i was there, towards the evening i could not figure out what they were rising too, caddis did the trick in the afternoon though.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

wish i could get out, just too busy!! never thought i would be too busy to fly fish! This time of the year is by far the best. No pressure. no tube or aluminum hatches. hungry spawning browns!! Originally from PA so the best time to get out is during OSU or Browns games. empty river.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

riverKing,those are Ephoron leukon,aka,whitefly,not caddis. A mayfly that hatches and molts into the spinner phase w/in 60 sec of hatching,often on the wing it happens so fast w/ males, females have to land to molt,don't know why.The males will typically be seen flying around w/ the just shed skin hanging off thier tail filaments till it finally comes off.TC1


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

these ones are the caddis, there are both wt miller caddis and mayflies, I donnot know the genus and this is the only common name I know for them, it very well may be the wrong common name. they are like I said a large #14 white caddis, I have been looking around for more info on them and cannot find any, if you know what they really are do tell, I'll look around troutnut tonight. I see the ephrons often on warmwater, I even was catching channel cats the other week that were rising to the spinner fall under the full moon! I have never seen ephrons on the mad though that would make for an easy hatch to fish which would be a nice change. brasky I like that idea, I think I'll try and plan my trips around bengals games
that was easier than I thought to find the species i just had to look in the right place, they are Nectopsyche albida, past that I only know that they are the biggest caddis I have ever seen on a trout stream.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Limnocephalus is our largest caddis spp. It is a stick case builder that hatches into the famous October caddis, a rusty colored caddis that is a solid sz 6.The larva are about the size of a healthy wax worm.You can find it in slower backwaters crawling around the bottom,not a current oriented species.TC1


----------

